# Dateien überwachen und Emailversand



## Message (3. August 2006)

Hi! Habe einen Ordner auf einem Windows 2000 Server System, in dem ständig Dateien abgelegt werden und durch ein Tool alle paar Minuten dort abgeholt werden. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass dieses Tool selten abstürzt und das erst nach Stunden festgestellt wird. Leider finde ich nicht heraus woran es liegt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen Ordner zu überwachen und wenn sich dort Dateien befinden die älter als 15 Minuten sind eine Warnung per Email zu versenden? Unter Linux wäre das wohl nicht das Problem, unter Windows kenne ich dafür jedoch keine Lösung.


----------

